# Do i have potential?



## thisisthegame (May 8, 2010)

waasup guys
im 13 years old
i shoot i nikon d3000 that i got last week for my birthday from bestbuy
that is my first ever camera
Please tell me what i need to do to improve

i dont know how to post pictures on here so here is my flickr link
Flickr: thisisthegame's Photostream


----------



## nickb98c (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!  You have an excellent eye for composition.(how you arrange the subject you are taking a picture of to get the most attractive shots)  I recommend read read read, and shot shot shot.  Check out the library for sources.  Read your camera's manual front to back and then back to front.  But most importantly get out there and shoot.  Practice makes perfect!


----------



## thisisthegame (May 8, 2010)

^^^^^ that i will do =)
thanks for the comment


----------



## Yazeed (May 8, 2010)

nickb98c said:


> Welcome to the forums!  You have an excellent eye for composition.(how you arrange the subject you are taking a picture of to get the most attractive shots)  I recommend read read read, and shot shot shot.  Check out the library for sources.  Read your camera's manual front to back and then back to front.  But most importantly get out there and shoot.  Practice makes perfect!


:thumbup:


----------



## thisisthegame (May 8, 2010)

i read the manual like 5 times last week


----------



## cnutco (May 8, 2010)

Great pics.  

Read books, take classes and post up here c&c.


----------



## nickb98c (May 8, 2010)

Then your on the right track.  Photography books can help put what you learned about in your camera in your manual to work.  Look for digital photography books if possible.  A lot of books will cover topics related to film.  It doesn't hurt to learn, but doesn't really apply to the basics you need to learn starting out.  Check out websites such as this forum, and even youtube can be a great source for exploring new ideas and techniques.  Then you actually get to see the technique put to use instead of reading about it.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 8, 2010)

classes ?
im in middle school
im planning on being the year book photographer next year


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 8, 2010)

absolutely kid! and you have an amazing eye for composition! keep it up and do as the others suggested as well.. read read read! shoot shoot shoot!


----------



## thisisthegame (May 8, 2010)

thanks guys
comments like that can go a long way


----------



## pbelarge (May 9, 2010)

thisisthegame

One of your biggest benefits to your career is your age. You have plenty of time. Try not to learn bad habits, they take longer to break then they do to make.

Reading is good. Here are a couple of books to look at:

Understanding Exposure, Bryan Peterson

The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos, Michael Freeman


I am sure there are other good books to start with, but these are very good books with a lot of info to help you get further than you are now.

Oh yeah, remember to keep the good atitude and don't get cocky.


----------



## Fedaykin (May 9, 2010)

That's some good composition kid, keep it up!


----------



## I am Ivar (May 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> thisisthegame
> One of your biggest benefits to your career is your age. You have plenty of time. Try not to learn bad habits, they take longer to break then they do to make.



Agreed with that! Try and be honest to yourself, if you found you've been making mistakes, take the time to correct them instead of moving on, otherwise they might stick with you unnoticed. This doesn't mean going in and shooting every picture till it's perfect. But it does mean taking some time to judge your own work, get to know your weak points and strengths and learn from that...rushing through life without looking at what you're doing is just a waste of time ;-)

</end of hippie model> ;-)

And I agree that you've certainly seem to have an eye and the drive...so keep shooting and have fun...do what you love...that's the game ;-)

You might want to read up / experiment on lighting..if you know how to use the light that's available (either natural or created by you), you'll see how much easier things get  Try getting a cheap diffuser/reflector for outside stuff and play around with that..can work magic ;-)


----------



## thisisthegame (May 9, 2010)

i'll look in to those books *pbelarge has stated (next time i go to barnes & nobles)

and to *I am  Ivar i have found my self catching like 10 of the same picture and deleting what is bad and keeping the top contender


----------



## thisisthegame (May 9, 2010)

also i get comments on my flikr photos without knowing what they mean
like
-composition
-focus
-dof


----------



## I am Ivar (May 9, 2010)

Super, sounds like you're off on a good start then ;-)

As far as terms you don't yet know the meaning of, try searching for those terms on google and you should get some helpful information about it, and I'm guessing they'll also be explained in the books suggested by pbelarge  DOF stands for Depth of Field btw, might make it easier to google 

Good luck!


----------



## thisisthegame (May 9, 2010)

^^^thank you my dude


----------



## thisisthegame (May 9, 2010)

ive just bought my nikon 55-200mm lens =)
cant wait for them to come in 
now i can take wonderful nature shots


----------



## thisisthegame (May 9, 2010)

New pics up on my flickr


----------



## I am Ivar (May 10, 2010)

Ooh just noticed this sticky on the forums, might be useful for you!
Camera terms & acronyms

Goes to show how new I'm at this forum haha


----------



## thisisthegame (May 11, 2010)

^^^LOL new photos up in my flickr with my new wide angle lens thingy


----------



## photonewbie86 (May 11, 2010)

Love the shots keep it up man


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2010)

A 50-200mm lens is not wide angle at all.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 11, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> A 50-200mm lens is not wide angle at all.




umm i did not say that
and that lens has not come in the mail yet
hopefully in does by friday


----------



## Restomage (May 11, 2010)

I agree, you have a good eye for composition and dof, you'll make it far in this industry if you keep shooting and learning.


----------



## reznap (May 11, 2010)

I like your photos.  But wow, how are you getting so much activity on flickr?


----------



## thisisthegame (May 11, 2010)

reznap said:


> I like your photos.  But wow, how are you getting so much activity on flickr?



 What do you mean?


----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 11, 2010)

A 13 year old who has better shots than some of the adult member here, and what's better, he doesn't try to PP his way out of a crappy shot.

Good work! Keep it up, I for one am looking forward to seeing more pics from ya. I love the DOF and focus you had when shooting the dogs!


----------



## thisisthegame (May 12, 2010)

scorpion_tyr said:


> A 13 year old who has better shots than some of the adult member here, and what's better, he doesn't try to PP his way out of a crappy shot.
> 
> Good work! Keep it up, I for one am looking forward to seeing more pics from ya. I love the DOF and focus you had when shooting the dogs!



 thanks man that really made day :thumbup:


----------



## thisisthegame (May 12, 2010)

NEW PIC up for my followers


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2010)

reznap said:


> I like your photos. But wow, how are you getting so much activity on flickr?


 
Flickr whore your images to as many Flickr groups as you can.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 12, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > I like your photos. But wow, how are you getting so much activity on flickr?
> ...



 o why thank you santa and im not a girl so how can i be a whore


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2010)

...and 1000 contacts.


----------



## Lazy Photographer (May 12, 2010)

Wow, very well done. I love that Chris PT. 2 shot. You should for sure keep at it. Read lots and learn. Congrats on the new camera.


----------



## Breaux (May 12, 2010)

There's a lot of good advice in these posts.  I would add also to look at pictures for ideas and inspiration.  Including paintings, drawings or anything.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 13, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


it's called a man-whore, sweet child.:lmao:


----------



## Felix 222 (May 13, 2010)

yep, i enjoyed looking through your flickr account! lighting is good in nearly all your photos


----------



## thisisthegame (May 14, 2010)

well i got my 55-200 mm lens in today

and new pics up from this morning (I was using the 18-55 mm kit lens)


----------



## thisisthegame (May 14, 2010)

new pics up of greyhound racing


----------



## thisisthegame (May 15, 2010)

new pics up of random stuff


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2010)

That's a good idea!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 15, 2010)

I hate to poop on this party but I don't believe this member is 13.


----------



## Fedaykin (May 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I hate to poop on this party but I don't believe this member is 13.



Possibly, but we have no real way of knowing right?


----------



## shrutebucks (May 16, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I hate to poop on this party but I don't believe this member is 13.



hahaha...i was about to say the same thing. great shots, but i'm having a hard time buying that all of these were shot in the space of two weeks, by someone who has never had a camera before. not to mention the variety of subjects and locations...this kid is in middle school? where do you have the time to go on all these shoots? what with classes and homework and all...


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

I am 13 
I just have a good eye
i go out with my parents 
and school i get all A's
and i do my HW at school so yea

anyway's i just picked up my sb-600 today !


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

composition is the way things are arranged in your photos. 
focus is what is crisply/clearly focused.
dof-Depth of field- is the amount thats in focus.  For example, a kids face is in focus but the background is not.  A wide aperture (2.8 and lower) give you a small dof, while a smaller aperture (5.6 and up, 11 is a good one), will give you a "deeper" dof.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

my pycadelic scene has come again to take me away from the realities of todays society so i bring peace in my eyes to you from my photoraphy


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 16, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fotf02_BFQM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Fedaykin (May 16, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> my pycadelic scene has come again to take me away from the realities of todays society so i bring peace in my eyes to you from my photoraphy



T_T


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

lol its a joke peoples
btw a new pic is up 
i was just playing around with my sb-600 on it


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2010)

I put some pics up too.


----------



## ghpham (May 16, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> lol its a joke peoples
> btw a new pic is up
> i was just playing around with my sb-600 on it


 
This is the way a straight A's student writes?? :er:


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

ghpham said:


> thisisthegame said:
> 
> 
> > lol its a joke peoples
> ...



  lol how shall i prove?
a tagged picture or something


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2010)

Use your shift-key?


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

i get it now 
you guys are just jealous 

Long before we know ourselves, Our paths are already set in stone.
Some may never figure out their purpose in life, And some will.
There are a lot of us who are caught up in this hell we all live in,
Content with being blinded by rules and judgment.
We live in a world where it's more okay to follow than to lead.
In this world being a leader is trouble for the system we are all  accustomed to.
Being a leader in this day and age is being a threat.
Not many people stood up against the system we all call life,
My pictures show my imagination 
I know it's easy to imagine but it's easier to just do
See, if you can't do what you imagine, then what is imagination to you?
Just a waste of space in your brain, to take the place of hate, where  things all the same. It seems as if you people who are trying to degrade a young man like me. You guys have yet to see the true values of life.
With good judgment live up your life real good guys 
because the way your acting right now shows a dubitable life style


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2010)

:lmao:

You are pretty ****ing arrogant for a 13 year old.

Save your platitudes, buddy.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 16, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> :lmao:
> 
> You are pretty ****ing arrogant for a 13 year old.
> 
> Save your platitudes, buddy.



 now sir i dont even know you
i dont even know what i have done to make you mad
and i know im not cocky of my work


----------



## Fedaykin (May 16, 2010)

Man, you better be a troll...


----------



## I am Ivar (May 17, 2010)

Ok maybe I'm just being a b*tch about this now but:

- what if the member isn't really 13? Did it hurt you giving advice? He/she might or might not need the critique (regardless of his/her true age), but other people reading it might find it helpful.

- if you think it's a problem that this member is getting a lot of attention because of telling us another age, does it make sense to go and post that in this thread, thus generating more traffic?

My 2 cents.

cheers,
Ivar..or am I really not Ivar? ;-)


----------



## o hey tyler (May 17, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> new pics up of greyhound racing



Greyhound racing is a terrible sport and I think less of you for going to a race. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Noonz (May 17, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> i get it now
> you guys are just jealous
> 
> Long before we know ourselves, Our paths are already set in stone.
> ...



So you have the same vision as Kid Cudi now? You just destroyed a totally decent song.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 17, 2010)

Noonz said:


> thisisthegame said:
> 
> 
> > i get it now
> ...




you got that right and that is not kid cudi it is commons part at the end


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 17, 2010)

keep shooting.........

piss the naysayers off by being better in a few years than they will ever be.


----------



## vtf (May 17, 2010)

You dont drive a volvo do you? You just remind me of someone.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 17, 2010)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> keep shooting.........
> 
> piss the naysayers off by being better in a few years than they will ever be.


yep that is what im doing

and no i do not drive a volvoo im not even old enough


----------



## fokker (May 17, 2010)

vtf said:


> You dont drive a volvo do you? You just remind me of someone.


 
:lmao:


----------



## vtf (May 17, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:
> 
> 
> > keep shooting.........
> ...


Good, keep taking pictures and posting for CC. I look forward to seeing more. I think you're off to a great start.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 18, 2010)

^^i took a picture of the night sky yesterday lol

 and everybody i always had something for photography and when i got my  d3000 i let my eye loose . I really dont copy anyone but myself . i just  shoot life itself . if you guys are wondering i have gotten no tips or  help from anyone when i first got my camera i have just sat in a room  and i read the manual front and back like 6 times and got to know my  camera. then i started shooting and i dont care about the settings and  all that just as long as it is a decent image all i care about most of  the times is the lighting.






shrutebucks said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to poop  on this party but I don't believe this member is 13.
> ...



i have lots of time 
and i bring my camera everywhere me and my family go.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2010)

I took a picture of a squirrel.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 19, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I took a picture of a squirrel.


Lol stop stalking my thread
your picking on a 13 year old
your wasting time buddy


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 19, 2010)

I'm not your buddy, guy.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 19, 2010)

Even a 13 year old would know the difference between your & you're and when to use it.:er:


----------



## Fedaykin (May 20, 2010)

thisisthegame said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I took a picture of a squirrel.
> ...



He's just having some fun man, you are very entertaining for an arrogant 13 year old.


Sbuxo said:


> Even a 13 year old would know the difference between your & you're and when to use it.:er:



This.


----------



## cutestguy (May 20, 2010)

Excellent snaps bro..and I too own a Nikon D3000 but must admit you do a better job.

Just my 2 cents.. *Nikon D3000 Digital Field Guide by: J. Dennis Thomas*, if you have any doubts regarding your machine.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 20, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm not your buddy, guy.



I'm not your guy, friend.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 20, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not your buddy, guy.
> ...



I'm not your friend, dude.









AMIDOINITRITE?


----------



## Noonz (May 20, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



No, Fatty! You fail, son :er:


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 20, 2010)

Noonz said:


> No, Fatty! You fail, son :er:



Aww... 

I just wanted to be like the cool kids! 









I'm not your son, pops.


----------



## reznap (May 20, 2010)

Ugh, nevermind.


----------



## Noonz (May 20, 2010)

A for effort :thumbup:


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 20, 2010)

reznap said:


> Ugh, nevermind.



lol I read your post pre-edit 



Noonz said:


> A for effort :thumbup:


----------



## JustAnchored (May 20, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> Even a 13 year old would know the difference between your & you're and when to use it.:er:



A-Freakin'-Men! I never thought my first post on the forums would be about grammar! Yeesh! 


OP~I like your work so far...Keep it up. I will say I think you *might* be a little spoiled. A $500 camera, 3 lenses so far (18-55, 55-200 and a wide angle if I read the thread correctly), an SB 600 and the accessories to go with it like carrying case/SD card etc. All for your 13 birthday, or within weeks of it? You're 13, so you don't have a job, it's illegal for you to have one. So the parents must be loaded...man I sound bitter! Take advantage of it, don't get cocky, always be humble. You could be a great photographer one day.


----------



## thisisthegame (May 23, 2010)

^^^ what


----------

